# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Luz Ultra Violeta - Tratamento de água

## Rinaldo Fontenele

*Luz Ultra Violeta  Tratamento de Água*   

Chamamos de tratamento primário dos efluentes ou de águas de abastecimento a separação grosseira da água dos outros materiais; o tratamento secundário ou biológico diz respeito à redução de BDO (demanda biológica de oxigênio) cujos tratamentos podem ser Aeróbicos ou Anaeróbicos, seguidos pela decantação e filtração. O Tratamento Terciário faz a esterilização final da água. 
Com o aumento da exposição da água a esgotos domésticos e efluentes contaminados, coloca-se em perigo não só a saúde da população em risco mais também nossos aquários em geral pela possibilidade de contato ou ingestão de água com organismos infecciosos como bactérias, vírus, protozoários e helmintos para os seres humanos e os seres que habitam nossos aquários. 

A probabilidade de agentes patogênicos, algas e compostos químicos (em especial os compostos orgânicos) indesejáveis é enorme e isso pode prejudicar seriamente o sistema aquático. 
Existem vários processos de eliminação dos microorganismos e compostos químicos. É o que vamos relacionar a seguir: 

Processos de eliminação de microorganismos na água. 

Para termos uma boa eficiência na inativação/destruição dos organismos e compostos químicos precisamos utilizar sistemas de prevenção para o tratamento da água. Primeiramente deve ser precedido um tratamento de redução de DBO - Demanda Biológica de Oxigênio e redução de sólidos; estes já feito pelas companhias de redes de abastecimento. Quando a água chega em sua casa ela precisa ser retratada para depois ser utilizada para o consumo ou para utilizarmos em nossos aquários. 
Utilizamos vários sistemas eficientes para a eliminação dos chamados indesejáveis em aquários. Segue então os processos mais utilizados: 

Sistemas de eliminação mais conhecidos e usados atualmente: 

Cloro (Cl2), Ozônio (O3), Irradiação por Raios Ultra Violeta (UV), o Iodo (I2), Permanganato de Potássio (KmnO4), a Prata (na forma de nitrato de prata AgNO3), Agentes organoclorados e Peróxido de Hidrogênio (H2O2). 

Dentre estes os mais conhecidos no meio aquarista é o ozônio e a lâmpada de emissão de raios UV. 

Escolha de um processo dos citados acima depende: 

· habilidade de controlar e destruir os diferentes agentes infecciosos sob condições normais de operação; 

· características que possam ameaçar pessoas e ambiente durante a aplicação e depois; 

· segurança de manuseio, estocagem e transporte; e, 

· custo. 

Comentários: 

- O cloro é o sistema mais antigo e ainda o mais usado; sua ação se dá por oxidação celular dos microorganismos e pode ser aplicado na forma de gás, soluções de hipoclorito, dióxido de cloro e outras esta opção não é usada em aquários marinhos e pouco utilizada em aquários de água doce. O cloro, apesar de ser o mais comum agente desinfetante, descobriu-se recentemente, reage com a matéria orgânica decomposta existente na água, para formar os Trihalometanos (THMs), produtos carcinogênicos, em cuja molécula os três átomos de hidrogênio podem ser substituídos por halogênios (cloro, flúor, bromo ou iodo). Entre os THM's, citam-se o Clorofórmio (CHCl3), o mais comum, o Dibromo clorometano (CHBr2Cl), o Bromodiclorometano (CHBr2Cl2) e o Bromofórmio (CHBr3). Informações toxicológicas referem-se sempre ao Clorofórmio, permitindo um valor máximo de 100 mg/L. 


- O ozônio, outro forte oxidante aplicado na forma de gás (ozonizadores), se forma "in situ" por descarga elétrica através de ar seco ou oxigênio puro, muito utilizado em tratamento de aquários marinhos. O ozônio, menos usado, é relativamente perigoso de usar, corrosivo, tem que ser produzido" ïn loco" e é considerado caro. Por outro lado, credita-se produz o que se chama de O3 perigoso, também cancerígeno. 

-A radiação Ultravioleta ( UV) é gerada também "in loco" por descarga elétrica através de lâmpadas de vapor de mercúrio. Esta radiação natural, parte do espectro não visível dos raios do sol em torno de 220 nm (comprimento de onda), penetra no corpo dos microorganismos, altera seu código genético e impossibilita a reprodução. Há hoje cerca de 60 000 equipamentos de UV instalados, tratando água no mundo, o primeiro foi instalado em 1901 na Cidade de Marselha - França, mas seu uso só se incrementou a partir de 1955, quando se descobriram os Trihalometanos. Aparelhos domésticos de UV na Europa e EUA se tornaram populares. 



Algumas vantagens e desvantagens do sistema UV são apresentados: 

1 - UV é eficiente para inativar bactérias, vírus, esporos, cistos e algas de diversos tipos; 
2 - Dosagens de 20-30 mW.s/cm2 são suficientes para controle de vírus; 30-40 mW.s/cm2 para controle de bactérias (coliformes fecais por ex.) e 40-60 mW.s/cm2 para controle de protozoários e algas. 

3 - UV é um processo físico que não utiliza e nem adiciona produtos químicos ao meio; 

4 - Não precisa transportar, armazenar, manusear produtos tóxicos ou corrosivos; 

5 - Não há resíduos que possam prejudicar o meio ambiente aquático; 

6 - Não altera o pH ou qualquer propriedade físico-química da água; 

7 - É de fácil operação para o usuário desde que faça corretamente a manutenção necessária; 

8 - Pode ser usado para controle de doenças e algas indesejáveis em aqüicultura sem problema algum para os peixes, etc.. 

9 - Precisa de menor tempo de contato com a água para controlar os patógenos. 

· - preserva o gosto da água; 

· - preserva os sais minerais próprios da água. 

· - os organismos não criam resistência; 

· - ação rápida: ou seja um menor tempo de exposição em relação ao cloro e ozônio; 

Desvantagens: 

1 - Requer manutenção da limpeza das lâmpadas; 

2 - Turbidez e sólidos totais em suspensão acima de 30 mg/l, ferro e ácidos húmicos na água podem prejudicar o tratamento; 

3 - Não há medição por residual para indicar a eficiência, mas apenas o controle por sobrevivência dos microorganismos. 

Processo UV 

O comprimento de onda ideal de radiação para inativação do DNA/RNA (material genético) dos microorganismos em geral, situa-se entre 250 - 270 nm, o mercúrio da lâmpada produz principalmente 254 nm; a água circula pelo reator ou vaso de esterilização que, em contato com a luz, destrói os microorganismos. 
Outro processo investigado recentemente por pesquisadores é que a luz UV pode degradar compostos orgânicos presentes na água tais como os fenóis que estão presentes na água quando se faz podas nas algas tanto marinhas como em água doce. A reação de degradação do composto orgânico fenol é apresentada abaixo: 
C6H6O (fenol) ======> CO2 + H2O 

No final da reação, o produto formado será gás carbônico e água. 

A intensidade de luz e a quantidade ou tempo de exposição, que atinge efetivamente os microorganismos é afetada pela turbidez da água, pela temperatura e pelos depósitos de materiais que se acumulam sobre a lâmpada. É importante uma limpeza periódica, a cada 4 meses, seria o recomendado. 
De forma geral a Amônia, os Nitratos e Nitritos além da DBO, não afetam a radiação; a dureza da água pode levar à precipitação de sais sobre a lâmpada; o Ferro e ácidos húmicos absorvem a radiação havendo necessidade de controle, o pH afeta a solubilidade dos metais e carbonatos e os sólidos em suspensão podendo proteger os organismos da radiação, reduzindo a eficiência do tratamento. 

Gostaria de agradecer aos alunos da Biologia e da Química da Universidade Mackenzie e aos Professores pelas dicas de literatura.

----------

